# [RISOLTO] Aumentare risoluzione framebuffer oltre 1024x768?

## Crowbar90

Ho reinstallato Gentoo sul mio PC fisso. La mia scheda video è una Ati Radeon X1800XT. Ho attivato subito, non senza fatica, il supporto al Framebuffer (driver uvesafb), ma non riesco a superare la risoluzione di 1024x768; è possibile, in qualche modo, arrivare a 1920x1080 (risoluzione nativa del mio monitor), anche cambiando driver?Last edited by Crowbar90 on Wed May 19, 2010 2:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkmanPPT

dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/faq.php

----------

## Crowbar90

Non è supportata, grazie per il link.  :Smile: 

----------

